# Lake Sooley, near Goulburn.



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

Was google mapping Pejar in the off chance I hit it up this weekend and saw 'Lake Sooley' along the same route.

has anyone fished it? Does it have water? I know google maps are very much outdated in terms of Eucombene water levels.

Cheers,
Kev


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

You're not allowed to fish it, well at least, you never used to be.


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 7, 2008)

koich said:


> You're not allowed to fish it, well at least, you never used to be.


Ahh, yes, that could very well be the case. Cheers.


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

If you're still on google maps Kev, follow Sooley downstream, you can fish Marsden Weir which is the next water supply below it.

It's got trout, reddies and carp.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Kevlar,Koich was right you can,t fish Sooley.I have lived here for 15yrs and there has never been any public access to Sooley.Also right about Marsden,trout,redfin although I have never heard of carp being caught there.Have heard there was eels years ago,mates use to catch them on a piece of meat.SNAPPERZ


----------

